

Real time ray tracing - TazeTSchnitzel
http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/real-time-ray-tracing/

======
electrichead
That is a really amazing demo. Congrats! It is inspiring that you kept going
despite setbacks and large amounts of unknowns.

